# Paintbrush Pickle



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

While waiting for another project to dry I grabbed a finished paintbrush and channeled my inner Skarrd to whip up a quick shooter. Call it a pickle or a gapper but to me the addition of tabs just makes it a Little Slingshot. I’ll also be able to shoot it better if I don’t call it a PFS. Anything under a 3” fork width gives me the hitches. Maybe this thing will smooth out my mojo.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Love everything about this fork!


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

SWEET


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Heck yeah

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Moses, I love it, but I hate it too. It reminds me of something I dislike...work.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Hahaha I always think about painting decks and bulkheads. Haze gray and underway

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Stankard757 said:


> Hahaha I always think about painting decks and bulkheads. Haze gray and underway
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


I got extra duty quite a bit for running my mouth to superiors or fighting so they used painting as punishment as well. For example, repainting a room or compartment, that you just completed painting.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I figured I’d humor myself and put some paint on my Paintbrush Pickle. Then tabs and hockey tape to make something I can beat senseless as I give another go at shooting these dinky frames. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I figured I’d humor myself and put some paint on my Paintbrush Pickle. Then tabs and hockey tape to make something I can beat senseless as I give another go at shooting these dinky frames. Thanks for looking!
> View attachment 366596
> 
> View attachment 366595


Well, you could be painting....


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

.Looks good my friend and it will be an awesome shooter,welcome to the little fork addiction,lol


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

skarrd said:


> .Looks good my friend and it will be an awesome shooter,welcome to the little fork addiction,lol


It's a very "small" exclusive club

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> I figured I’d humor myself and put some paint on my Paintbrush Pickle. Then tabs and hockey tape to make something I can beat senseless as I give another go at shooting these dinky frames. Thanks for looking!
> View attachment 366596
> 
> View attachment 366595


Why on gods green earth 🌍 did you paint it red Mo ? You might as well finish the job put black dot ⚫ on the fork tips 🎯


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Mo gonna join the club,just give him some time,lol
kind of like that red,,,,,,,,,


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Portboy said:


> Why on gods green earth 🌍 did you paint it red Mo ? You might as well finish the job put black dot ⚫ on the fork tips 🎯


If I bleed on it then nobody will know.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Cool.Nice use of found materials.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Okay I shot this thing today. I am scratching my head on why I was able to hit my target this time around trying a 'little' slingshot. Anything under a 3" fork has been giving me issues--until today. I was shooting instinctive but really what I would call wild guesstimation shooting. I was nearly shooting from the chest as my shoulders get really angry when it rains. I was pumped up on Tylenol but still only wanted to hold the rig lower than I would if I was aiming/sighting down the bands. I am pleased, puzzled, and a little annoyed I just had a great outing with a no-dollar slingshot. Whodathunk?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

For starters No Humans were harmed in the breaking of this Paintbrush Pickle. This is just a soft ending and a cautionary tale to look over your gear before you shoot. I saw a hairline crack and gave it a jerk in the vice and ended it. I was only practicing/learning to shoot this style using clay and then tried a few steel rounds while showing off for brother Hoggy and whacked the bejeezus out of it. That was about a month ago and I just noticed it today.


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

Good thing you checked. Getting that chunk of wood in the face would have been very unpleasant.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang! well it happens keep in mind there are more paintbrushes in the sea,or some optimistic saying like that,
Glad you spotted it before it spotted you Brother


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> Dang! well it happens keep in mind there are more paintbrushes in the sea,or some optimistic saying like that,
> Glad you spotted it before it spotted you Brother


Something I discovered after breaking it was that it did NOT break at the crack. It broke at the point where the tiny nail is driven into the brush through the collar that holds the bristles. I tried pushing some StupidGlue into the four holes (2 per side) but see that in this case it didn’t fill the hole. Summary: Leave paintbrush modifications to the professionals.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Glad you weren’t hurt


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Something I discovered after breaking it was that it did NOT break at the crack. It broke at the point where the tiny nail is driven into the brush through the collar that holds the bristles. I tried pushing some StupidGlue into the four holes (2 per side) but see that in this case it didn’t fill the hole. Summary: Leave paintbrush modifications to the professional
> or you can trace a paintbrush handle on a good chunk a wood,and cut out the fork and it still looks like a paintbrush,


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

like this one,it started out as one of the cheap thin ones,and took a fork hit,broke,so i trace it onto a piece of 1 inch thick saw cut oak and copied it better,except for the hole in the handle and one fork a little bigger than the other,it looks just like a PBPFS


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

skarrd said:


> like this one,it started out as one of the cheap thin ones,and took a fork hit,broke,so i trace it onto a piece of 1 inch thick saw cut oak and copied it better,except for the hole in the handle and one fork a little bigger than the other,it looks just like a PBPFS
> View attachment 370676
> View attachment 370677
> View attachment 370678


Okay you’ve got something there. I know that it will sound ridiculous but that Paintbrush Pickle actually shot really well. If I can psych myself up I may cut one out of some Alu.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Now that would be awesome as well


----------



## Chris Parson (Jun 10, 2013)

MOJAVE MO said:


> While waiting for another project to dry I grabbed a finished paintbrush and channeled my inner Skarrd to whip up a quick shooter. Call it a pickle or a gapper but to me the addition of tabs just makes it a Little Slingshot. I’ll also be able to shoot it better if I don’t call it a PFS. Anything under a 3” fork width gives me the hitches. Maybe this thing will smooth out my mojo.
> View attachment 366531
> 
> View attachment 366530
> ...


Such a great idea! I really like the recycling aspect of it all since I have wondered what to do with old worn out brushes.👏👏👏


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Chris Parson said:


> Such a great idea! I really like the recycling aspect of it all since I have wondered what to do with old worn out brushes.👏👏👏


Good luck and consider using your old paintbrush stock as a CORE for your projects. As you may see in this post my frame had a hairline crack that I saw before it snapped. I was using hyper-lite tubes and shooting clay but I did fork hit the paintbrush twice which I believe created the crack. Like my brother Skarrd I am making a frame right now that has similar characteristics but it is going to be bomb proof. Good luck and post your progress!


----------

